# NSFW RP!



## That Random Dude (Sep 28, 2019)

I'm looking for dark and I'm talkin' no limits, however I don't to scat, inflation, stuff like that. I'm talking nasty; I won't list em here but perhaps in the PMs.

This will be over discord and once we've discussed everything on here we'll move over there.


----------



## ZenostheHunter (Sep 29, 2019)

What you want the person to play as(male or female?)


----------



## Ss.Coffee.sS (Sep 29, 2019)

Do you happen to do vore


----------



## That Random Dude (Sep 29, 2019)

ZenostheHunter said:


> What you want the person to play as(male or female?)


Honestly whatever your down for, I could be male or female


----------



## ZenostheHunter (Sep 29, 2019)

I mostly play a sadistic dominant male, but do play female at times.


----------



## That Random Dude (Sep 29, 2019)

ZenostheHunter said:


> I mostly play a sadistic dominant male, but do play female at times.


Well, how about you pm me and we can discuss more


----------



## ZenostheHunter (Sep 29, 2019)

I don’t mind that


----------



## Symon-Slavyre (Sep 30, 2019)

I am interested as well if you are still available


----------



## That Random Dude (Oct 20, 2019)

Symon-Slavyre said:


> I am interested as well if you are still available


Yo sorry, it's been like a month of business, yeah it's still available if you want to message me


----------



## ZenostheHunter (Oct 21, 2019)

Hey what happened? Did you unfriended me?


----------



## FurryBun (Oct 27, 2019)

Im Interested if you are still looking. It would be one of my first Rp's


----------

